# Please Can you help!!!!!



## ibot (29 May 2013)

One of the dogs from my yard has gone missing.

HE is a Basset Hound called Fred he is very missed if you know of anyone who might have him or you have seen him could you PM me please 

He has been missing since Saturday from the Delamere Forest area 

thank you all for reading 

Nicky
xx


----------



## Adopter (29 May 2013)

Oh dear do hope he is found soon


----------



## ibot (29 May 2013)

yes me too he is such a dope just hope someone is looking after him and he Is not dead somewhere...... I mean its been 5 days


----------



## quirky (29 May 2013)

I've seen him on Dogs Lost. Hope he turns up.


----------



## ibot (30 May 2013)

thank you me too


----------



## ibot (1 June 2013)

Here is an update on poor Fred

He was found sadly no longer with us. He will be missed he was a lovely dog I know he touched my heart even after only a short while.

god bless you Fred

xxxx


----------



## Asha (1 June 2013)

awww, poor Fred. sorry to hear that ibot x


----------



## Adopter (1 June 2013)

Oh dear how sad for everyone.


----------



## ibot (1 June 2013)

oh it is heart breaking god bless him


----------



## quirky (1 June 2013)

Oh what a shame, I hope he didn't suffer. 
RIP Fred


----------



## WelshDiva (2 June 2013)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Fred


----------



## ibot (2 June 2013)

Thank you for your kind wishes xx


----------



## Fimbacob (3 June 2013)

Oh poor Fred! RIP. Ill pop round tomorrow if youre free? Xxx


----------



## ibot (3 June 2013)

ill text you
x


----------

